# YouTube channel of sleeping music from Spain Fuerteventura



## manueldord (Aug 10, 2020)

Hello colleagues, here I leave a channel that I found with very beautiful views of the beaches of Fuerteventura Spain so we can sleep happily

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqcQCZxQB6BEmayIFb96zhw


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

manueldord said:


> Hello colleagues, here I leave a channel that I found with very beautiful views of the beaches of Fuerteventura Spain so we can sleep happily
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqcQCZxQB6BEmayIFb96zhw


Do we get more get do we search our self ?


----------

